# Did 10E8 cause anyone MORE problems ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't have the time to post all the problems I had since getting 10E8 a day or two ago but has anyone else had MORE problems since the update ? I know some are going to enjoy this.

*The Bad* 

My _perfectly working for months _R-15 that never locked up, never missed any recordings, never had the progress bar sticking, never had a blue screen freeze, did all of the above and more.      

Two lockups the first night,   multiple recordings missed the first day,   progress bar sticks all the time,   the "do you want to change the channel" message sticks and it didn't change channels or record anything,  , my entire screen turned blue twice with no PIP, it is now also much slower than before.  

My 2nd R-15 that I had an occasional issue with is now slower than slow and froze up overnight and had to be reset, now has the progress bar sticking and an occasional black screen with using the 6 second rewind.

*The Good*

After two red button resets and finally pulling the plug to reset, much seems to be better except the progress bar and the slowness. I might do a full wipe and reformat but plan to monitor it over the weekend first and burn some shows to DVD.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I don't have the time to post all the problems I had since getting 10E8 a day or two ago but has anyone else had MORE problems since the update ?


Working fine before the update and no problems since.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My only problems have been one lockup over night requiring a RBR and the loss of connectivity between 5 SLs and their episodes that required deleting and recreating those SLs.

None of the other problems you mentioned.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My only problems have been one lockup over night requiring a RBR and the loss of connectivity between 5 SLs and their episodes that required deleting and recreating those SLs.
> 
> None of the other problems you mentioned.


I wish I would know if there where any broken SL's but it's hard to figure that out with the 100 limit on the todo list. If I have any I usally don't find them till much to late. Where they 100% broken?


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

I noticed I got the update on 10/25 and my unit recorded all scheduled programs in the last two days. I have watched four of them and no problems. I have had very few problems (sticking time bar occassionally and twice the black screen). I had to do a RBR about two weeks ago because the unit got locked after the black screen.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Bobman,

Hey thats kinda funny now that you are having problems with 10E8 I haven't
had any issues with either R15 I own. You usually always post your not having any issues or only minor ones.

I thought 10E8 fixed the problems I was having with the lockups.

But Bobman you know out of all the compliants you hear on hear either everyone was lying or it was a matter of time before these issues actually affected you.

The truth is the R15 is a flawed offering that I think we are all hoping this big update later this year will resolve.

If you own a R15 exspect to have problems with it.
If you don't consider yourself lucky and keep your fingers crossed.

I am keeping my crossed since the last update I haven't had to restart once.
I wonder how long can I go before an issue.

Keith



Bobman said:


> I don't have the time to post all the problems I had since getting 10E8 a day or two ago but has anyone else had MORE problems since the update ? I know some are going to enjoy this.
> 
> *The Bad*
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I don't know why but I know for pretty much the first time it flat out missed a recording yesterday. Luckily it wasn't one of my shows. UNLUCKILY it was the S.O. and she wasn't pleased. It skipped Gilmore Girls for her. Now I am not yet from out of town working and she just told me about it this afternoon so I haven't had time to look into why it happened. I'm hoping since it's a busy night it just overlapped with something else I record that has a higher priority.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wish I would know if there where any broken SL's but it's hard to figure that out with the 100 limit on the todo list. If I have any I usally don't find them till much to late. Where they 100% broken?


I noticed mine by going into the prioritizer and the R15 telling me there were no upcoming episodes....when I knew there were.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Well I don't know why but I know for pretty much the first time it flat out missed a recording yesterday. Luckily it wasn't one of my shows. UNLUCKILY it was the S.O. and she wasn't pleased. It skipped Gilmore Girls for her. Now I am not yet from out of town working and she just told me about it this afternoon so I haven't had time to look into why it happened. I'm hoping since it's a busy night it just overlapped with something else I record that has a higher priority.


That's rigt Clint. You can check history when you get back. That'll tell you what happened.  :lol:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

My SL's broke a few weeks back, but I'm pretty sure it was before 10E8. I don't think I've had any new, more frequent or more severe problems with 10E8. Just the standard fare!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It's a PITA when that happens because you just don't know.

Earl, do you know if this problem had been identified by DTV and if it will be fixed in the next big update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Earl, do you know if this problem had been identified by DTV and if it will be fixed in the next big update?


Which specific problem? 
The recording, but not knowing why?

With regards to the next release, I hopefully will get the final revision of the release notes next week... so I can start to drop "hints" if not post the whole thing.

If the testing cycle goes well this weekend, it is plausable that next week we may start to see the next version rollout.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That's rigt Clint. You can check history when you get back. That'll tell you what happened.  :lol:


Well the history sort of tells me what was up. I have to look at what else was recorded at the same times to see if anything lines up. Kind of a manual history


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in Seattle, and BOTH of my R15's have also exhibited problems, similar to yours, since the 10E8 update. They have missed recordings. They have recorded half a program, and then gone to black screen. I have done resets on both, and on one I deleted all SL's and re-entered them. We'll see what happens.

But, my problems did not start at the time I received 10E8. They did start after I got it, but I can't specifically corrolate 10E8 with the problems.

I suspect (strongly) that is has more to do with showcase pushes. I think when they do that, something screws up the otherwise working R15. HEY DIRECTV - STOP PUSHING SHOWCASES FOR AWHILE UNTIL YOU GET THIS THING FIXED PLEASE.

Anyway, I am another person with a couple of R15's that were working pretty good (one very well, one with a different problem that has been resolved), now with both of them being very flakey.

My wife just advised me that it's time to call DirecTV and get a credit for service not rendered. For the first time, she missed something she had recorded and wanted to see (black screen half way through).

Carl


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I can tell you that at least for me, the last upgrade the model 300 got hasn't been any better (104B I believe it was, end of Aug). My R 15 locked up three times in one day, took almost two days to fully re-populate the TDL. And now it totally ignores my Colts games. I have a series link set for the games and it ignores them. If I do a keyword search for Indianapolis Colts, it now shows in the search results shows that have zero to do with the Indianapolis Colts. Same if I do a keyword search "Colts", sports-football. I have deleted all of my series links and re-entered them, not once or twice but three times over the last few weeks and it resolves nothing so I finally gave up. I have to continually "babysit" the TDL to try and make sure my shows are there, even then there are certainly no guarantees. It also ignores the number one priority in the prioritizer, not to mention it continually rearranges my prioritizer which bothers me no end. I am truly beyond fed up with the R 15 and its antics. Something needs to change and fast.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which specific problem?


Broken SLs. In which you pull up a SL and it shows no future episodes when there are. Deleting and readding the SL fixes the problem. In the mean time your unit doesn't record any shows for that SL.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Broken SLs. In which you pull up a SL and it shows no future episodes when there are. Deleting and readding the SL fixes the problem. In the mean time your unit doesn't record any shows for that SL.


Thank you Wolffpack for bringing up that issue. I've had that also, many times it's very frustrating when it says there are no episodes scheduled but they are listed right there in the program guide. Something I'd like to add, one of the last times my R 15 locked tight was when I was doing a search for Gene Simmons Family Jewels, as soon as I typed "GE" that was it, the R 15 was gone  (if someone has already mentioned that particular letter combination causing locking up of the R 15, I apologize for repeating an issue).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Broken SLs. In which you pull up a SL and it shows no future episodes when there are. Deleting and readding the SL fixes the problem. In the mean time your unit doesn't record any shows for that SL.


Ahh.. Yes, I submitted that to them and I know they where looking at it to make sure it was corrected.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MercurialIN said:


> Thank you Wolffpack for bringing up that issue. I've had that also, many times it's very frustrating when it says there are no episodes scheduled but they are listed right there in the program guide. Something I'd like to add, one of the last times my R 15 locked tight was when I was doing a search for Gene Simmons Family Jewels, as soon as I typed "GE" that was it, the R 15 was gone  (if someone has already mentioned that particular letter combination causing locking up of the R 15, I apologize for repeating an issue).


That problem has been around and not just with that combination. At one point "SE" had the same results....but only for some people. Wait about 24 hours and then it's no longer a problem. But it is something that needs addressing.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I noticed mine by going into the prioritizer and the R15 telling me there were no upcoming episodes....when I knew there were.


The only issue with that is you don't know if it's really working untill right before the show. Where you waiting till right before the show to check (just wondering)? With the todo list limited to 100 and then the prioritizer not letting you into the show unless it's in the todo list it's all a mess.

Oh, side note. I found Tivo's history to be useless the other day. It recorded a partial show of how I Met your Mother on Monday (a whole 1 to 2 seconds) so I deleted it and then went to look at history and it see what happened that day. What did I get but it telling me that the show was canceld by me the user. It also had the info on the day the program was recorded. I wanted to see what happened on the day of the recording but that info seems to be gone?

I hope that when they tweak the history on the R15 that they make it like the UTV's. On the UTV it showed what happened when it happened, not on the day the program was recorded. I liked that because I could see that the program recorded or didn't record on the day it was on and then see what day I deleted it. That way even after I deleted something I could research it to see what was going on. I was also easier to see if I had bulked deleted something by accident because you could see what was deleted together.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The only issue with that is you don't know if it's really working untill right before the show. Where you waiting till right before the show to check (just wondering)? With the todo list limited to 100 and then the prioritizer not letting you into the show unless it's in the todo list it's all a mess.


I was going into SL maintenance in the Prioritizer, not the TDL. When I pulled the SL up I only had the option to Delete the SL as it saw no episodes in the guide.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I was going into SL maintenance in the Prioritizer, not the TDL. When I pulled the SL up I only had the option to Delete the SL as it saw no episodes in the guide.


I thought this was happening to me last night with Battlestar Galactica, but then I realized the SL was for USA, not SciFi (I guess they ran that "story so far" episode and I setup the SL on the wrong channel). I don't know whether to blame myself or the UI, but this is the second time I've put a SL on the wrong channel--I don't seem to have this problem on the TiVo. I do like better how the TiVo handles "view upcoming", though: show me all episodes, but put double checkmarks on the ones set to record, so I can more clearly see that it's because it's on a different channel. It's not as obvious when it says there are no episodes and you know that there are.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I was going into SL maintenance in the Prioritizer, not the TDL. When I pulled the SL up I only had the option to Delete the SL as it saw no episodes in the guide.


That's what happens if there are no marked records in the todo list. That message is very misleading. The message really means "There are no items in the guide that are in the todo list". I bet if you waited that they would have been ok. The prioritizer is very dumb because it goes off the todo list. Any SL that you add will have add at least one entry to the todo list and that's why your able to get back into it after adding it. Try deleting all of on show from the todo list and then it won't let you into the SL in the prioritizer either.

I don't know why they do that but since this is the only DVR out there with a limit on the todo list it doesn't suprise me. This also prevents you from going in there and editing the SL when the show is on break (which sucks if you want to change it from first run and repeats to just first run or even up or down the amount of shows it holds, etc).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Try deleting all of on show from the todo list and then it won't let you into the SL in the prioritizer either.


Just tried that. I must have just gone brain dead. Isn't "--" suppose to delete an episode from the TDL?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Just tried that. I must have just gone brain dead. Isn't "--" suppose to delete an episode from the TDL?


I thought I had gone brain dead and forgot something that's why I asked. "--" doesn't work in the todo list, wish it did.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't know about worse, different maybe. Rec'd 10E8 on Thursday, 10/25, out of town Friday and Saturday. The Sunday, had a new problem that I haven't had before, but others had reported before this 'update'. 
I scheduled the NASCAR race to record at 3:30. At about 4:00 I noticed that it was not recording, so I switched channels to NBC and hit the record button, it popped up the balloon stating that "this program is already being recorded, do you want to stop..." I selected to keep recording, and it started recording from that point forward, including the extra 1 1/2 hours I indicated initially. 

Maybe 'Phase 2' of this 'Major Upgrade' is where everything will be fixed!

Or perhaps, Earl works in the retention department for DTV and it's as good as it's ever going to get... :bang


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BattleScott said:


> Don't know about worse, different maybe. Rec'd 10E8 on Thursday, 10/25, out of town Friday and Saturday. The Sunday, had a new problem that I haven't had before, but others had reported before this 'update'.
> I scheduled the NASCAR race to record at 3:30. At about 4:00 I noticed that it was not recording, so I switched channels to NBC and hit the record button, it popped up the balloon stating that "this program is already being recorded, do you want to stop..." I selected to keep recording, and it started recording from that point forward, including the extra 1 1/2 hours I indicated initially.
> 
> Maybe 'Phase 2' of this 'Major Upgrade' is where everything will be fixed!
> ...


Was your unit tuned to one of the MIX channels or the Active channel at the time? Sitting on a MIX channel will cause all programs to be missed. Once you turn off one of those channels it starts recording.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Was your unit tuned to one of the MIX channels or the Active channel at the time? Sitting on a MIX channel will cause all programs to be missed. Once you turn off one of those channels it starts recording.


Nope. Was tuned to CBS watching football...


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Anybody scene this? (w/o me reading all the forum).

Im watching the Monday night F-ball gm.. right.. the "THING" changes channels on its own on Live tv and up to date in real time.. Not a pause one. And get this it changes to my local abc channel EVERY time which is showing "wife swap".

:lol: . So Manly Bruski (new england Line backer) to some "Frilly" woman in a kitchen and i do absolutely nothing. (the remote is not even near me as a fact).

Yeah i got ANOTHER one of "those so-called updates" alright... More like PO-ssssession ! 

Hmmm.. (scratch of head):grin: 

Another thing why is it this "THING" when hooked to the EXact same dish AND TV as My Tivo(stacked on top of one another) and with the exact SAME guide data input... Will this THING still not offer a series link to some local ch. as simple as the 5 o'clock wk end news... the tivo hasnt missed one in years yet "the THING" will not even offer the option of such to record.

Ive had the R-15 since Before Wide public inception and this OLD GXE Tivo since BEfore public inception. The GXE HUGHES has never even Burped .. "the THING".. well its nothing but a crap shoot with pretty blue screens and lights practically and a mind of its own without relevance to instruction.
(= NO WONDER IT SWAPS TO "WIFE SWAP"!)

Never a better reference in electronics > "IF its not broke, Dont fix it".. OR Dont rock the boat OR "you'll tip the boat OVER".

Rup chased the dollar and CONTROL with the Installation network AND the "DVR World".... ha... Just look what happened as the result of ... well...
simply Put ... *GREED!* at customer expense.

"turd Bird"???.. Nah.. it didnt used to be thats for sure... Maybe You ..Rup.. made a turd out of a Good Bird?... Ya think?
---------------
EDIT:.. Now it says change chan. to record XXXX.. when there is nothing recording on the "other tuner". HUH?.. Btw i just got the new "update" a day or 2 ago..> NICE... I guess my phone will ring off the wall *AGAIN* over this "thing" from my cust's who experience this same mess.. I read here to "watch" the Update process migration and read Earl Just so i can pre-pare for "whats to come" it seems.. sad to say.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a similar problem as BattleScott, posted about the NASCAR recording, only this was with Sunday's Colts game. I don't have NFL Sunday Ticket I was watching it on CBS, and recording while watching (I started watching the recording about a half hour after the game had begun so I could fast forward through commercials). I had padded the end of the recording, to add one and a half hours (I have the auto record for the Colts set up to add an additional hour and a half to the end, this has always worked on the R 15 before), the R 15 got locked up when I was fast forwarding through some commercials and I had to hit exit and it took me to live TV, I noticed the progress bar was green not orange indicating it wasn't recording, nor was there an "R" in a circle, the game was still going at that time, so I tried going through the MYVod and highlighting the game to see if it offered the record option it didn't so I tried hitting record on the remote and got that popup box saying that it was already recording that program and did I want to stop. I said no, but again, it was definitely not recording, this was with six seconds left in the game and the possibility of going into overtime. I had only been up to half time, watching the recording, so I ended up seeing how the game ended in real time, before I got to the third quarter watching the recording. Kind of takes something away from watching when you already know who won. Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled the Colts pulled it out, but I would have liked to watch the game all the way to the end without knowing already that they'd won. 

I have an autorecord set up for keyword, "Colts>sports>football. As of the last three weeks the R 15 consistently ignores my auto record, when I do a keyword search it lists the Colts games showing on my local affliate but it refuses to put them on the TDL, or if it does at all it picks up the NFL Sunday Ticket version which, again, I don't receive. I end up looking up the games through the program guide and setting up for each game individually (adding an additional hour and a half to the recording to catch overtime and post game reactions), which isn't a huge deal, but what is the point of auto records or series link recordings for that matter when the R 15 is just going to ignore them anyway. I'm really frustrated.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BattleScott said:


> Nope. Was tuned to CBS watching football...


Have you visited any of the MIX or Active channels? I'm wondering that maybe once one starts the active/MIX application "shiet" starts to happen.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Have you visited any of the MIX or Active channels? I'm wondering that maybe once one starts the active/MIX application "shiet" starts to happen.


Haven't been on the Active channel in weeks.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am back, had a lot of yard work, raking leaves, cleaning gutters, cleaning and putting lawn furniture in the garage, etc.... to keep me busy the last 4-5 days.

I didnt have time to read thru all the messages here yet but a quick update.

My main (good) R-15 is pretty much back to normal except has the progress bar sticking now and then which it never did before. I did another reset (just for the heck of it ). The SL's are all working and it hasn't missed any recordings. The 2nd R-15 which used to have an occasional black screen and runs slower than my other R-15 is about the same.

I dont know why it did what it did after the last update but a few resets seemed to have fixed it.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

Woke-up one morning the week before last to find that my R-15-500 was still on (I know I shut it off before going to bed, like I do every night). Anyways, I turned-on the TV and saw that the screen saver was bouncing around the screen. I hit one of the directional arrows on my remote and was taken to the portion of the set-up screen which asks for your zip code. Entered it and was taken to a black screen. Pressed the "guide" button only to find that every channel was "to be announced" and I had nothing but a black screen when I tried to change channels. Turn off the R-15 and powered back on and nothing...

I reset the machine and after going through the set-up everything appeared to be fine. Check-ed the set-up and sure enough it was now running 10E8.

It's been over a week and every single series link has failed to record except for the late night repeats of shows like *Myth Busters* and *Criss Angel: Mindfreak*. I absolutely refuse to delete and re-enter all of my series links - I shouldn't have to. Nobody should have to. The R-15 has been on the market long enough now that it shouldn't have any sort of these issues.

A check of my "History" shows that some how, everything in my "To Do" list on my R15-500 has been canceled through the end of November, thanks to 10E8.

My R15-300, which is now my main DVR, seems to be functioning just fine. Then again it's still running the 8/29/2006 software update. If I experience similar issues when the software gets upgraded on that machine, I will not be a happy DirecTV customer.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

D-Bamatech said:


> Anybody scene this? (w/o me reading all the forum).
> 
> Im watching the Monday night F-ball gm.. right.. the "THING" changes channels on its own on Live tv and up to date in real time.. Not a pause one. And get this it changes to my local abc channel EVERY time which is showing "wife swap".


Is you local abc channel your lowest numbered channel? I've had the same thing happen where it goes to channel 2 (my lowest channel) and I've also had it change to channel 201 for no reason at all too. This has happened while just sitting there and when playing a MYVOD.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Is you local abc channel your lowest numbered channel? I've had the same thing happen where it goes to channel 2 (my lowest channel) and I've also had it change to channel 201 for no reason at all too. This has happened while just sitting there and when playing a MYVOD.


I was watching and recording *WWE Raw* on USA (242) last night and recording *Heroes* on my local NBC affiliate (10) on my R15-300. Around 9:30 PM, the channel changed from USA to NBC-10. The remote was sitting on my coffee table. This isn't the first time the channels have changed on their own, but it usually happens on my R15-500 in the bedroom.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I seem to have fewer "black holes" in my recordings under 10e8, but I am having something that I'm pretty sure I haven't seen before (or, maybe it was just extremely rare): dropped frames(?). I'll be watching something from MyVOD, and all of a sudden a person who is speaking will stutter and jerk. Happens for 1 or 2 seconds, then everything is OK. I'd say it happens perhaps a few times over the course of viewing a view items in MyVOD.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Rhoq said:


> Woke-up one morning the week before last to find that my R-15-500 was still on (I know I shut it off before going to bed, like I do every night). Anyways, I turned-on the TV and saw that the screen saver was bouncing around the screen. I hit one of the directional arrows on my remote and was taken to the portion of the set-up screen which asks for your zip code. Entered it and was taken to a black screen. Pressed the "guide" button only to find that every channel was "to be announced" and I had nothing but a black screen when I tried to change channels. Turn off the R-15 and powered back on and nothing...
> 
> I reset the machine and after going through the set-up everything appeared to be fine. Check-ed the set-up and sure enough it was now running 10E8.
> 
> ...


You may try deleting and re-adding your SLs. I had the same issues with 5 of my SLs after the 10E8 upgrade. Deleting them and re-adding them solved the problem.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

rlambert7 said:


> I seem to have fewer "black holes" in my recordings under 10e8, but I am having something that I'm pretty sure I haven't seen before (or, maybe it was just extremely rare): dropped frames(?). I'll be watching something from MyVOD, and all of a sudden a person who is speaking will stutter and jerk. Happens for 1 or 2 seconds, then everything is OK. I'd say it happens perhaps a few times over the course of viewing a view items in MyVOD.


If you "jump back" does the problem still occur? Wondering if it's a playback or recording problem.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> If you "jump back" does the problem still occur? Wondering if it's a playback or recording problem.


Wolf.. We ALL have been "infiltrated!!"  to enter or become established in gradually or unobtrusively usually for subversive purposes)...

RUN!!.. I say RUN!

What i saw the R-15 do last night... No doubt about it :lol:

Oh and guess what? .. as i predicted it.. This AM at 7:02 AM i WAS Awoke by a cust on my phone with all kinds of crazy noise over this POS! = great update
... i mean PO-ssssssesssssion!

I may just become Weakness #2 and REFUSE to put this thing in a hm till mine works right. Still waiting on 'pigs to fly" though... he he


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Rhoq said:


> It's been over a week and every single series link has failed to record


The first day after the update mine missed a lot of shows too.

If you havent do a pull the plug reset, that helped mine. Your SL's should start working again, at least mine have.


----------

